# Doing Favors for the Neighborhood



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

The word has gotten out around the community that I keep bees. Yesterday just before dark I got a call saying "Can you come get these bees?" "Where are your bees?'' "Out here on a vehicle on the parking lot!"

Rats, I can hardly say no, so I get a nuc box and some frames of honey and off I go. As I drive onto the lot I look for a swarm on a truck. Nothing. 

So I go inside and say to the caller "Just where are your bees; I have to act fast as they don't like working in the dark". "Right there on that red truck. I had a beekeeper come get the swarm, but he left a LOT of bees." 

I was angry enough to pee on her foot, but I patiently explained that any bees left in that manner would go back to the original colony, and I drove home in the dark. 
Ox


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am glad that you did not pee on her foot, Ox. You just KNOW she would have had you arrested!  

I hope the next call works out better!


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

With the luck of the draw you were probely her back up and the 1st cvall got there faster .


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

No, James, didn't happen that way. 

I was there within l5 minutes of her call. Even if the other fellow had been called at the same time I would have seen him there. She called me long after the other fellow had come and gone. Even the "left over" bees were gone by the time I arrived. 
Ox


----------

